
NTSB Criticizes Apple After Fatal Tesla Autopilot Crash - zchrykng
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/02/25/ntsb-apple-employees-distracted-driving/
======
dekhn
this seems completely unecessary, it's not an employer's job to tell its
employees how to drive to work.

